# Dealing with things with humor



## Teman (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi all.

One thing that has helped me navigate the lows with the wife is to find humor in it all. 

Oh I know things can be hard and feel unfair. Meanwhile tho picture your favorite actor or person laughing it all off with you. What would they say. 

Helps me lighten up. You could say this is dream land but at once it's real: you're finding your way through somehow a bit more.

Of course, my wife keeps on surprising me with yet ever more challenging attitudes. And I do go through lots. Ultimately I must laugh it off. We're stronger than the ******** thrown at us. Especially when determined and goal oriented: motivation to move forward and not get caught in absurdities.


----------

